# Adventures in fostering



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in a long time, but I have started fostering cats with a local rescue and thought this would be a fun place to share these adventures ☺


I have only been fostering for a few months. We've had 7 puppies come through our house and while I do love dogs, cats are my soul animal. Puppies are so so much work. Potty training and just teaching them how to be good members of doggy society is exhausting lol. 

So, we now have a lovely tuxedo gal. She's about 6 months old and as it is with young females in rescue, she's also very pregnant. I swear her belly should have its own timezone haha. I think she's around the 7 week mark, I just became able to see and feel her kittens move so we'll have babies in 10-14 days or so. It's strangely relaxing to watch her babies turn and move and kick. I'm sure she doesn't think it is, but she lets me gently pet her belly and she purrs and rolls over so I can get all the good spots scratched.

Does anyone else foster animals here? It's so rewarding. It can be hard to say goodbye to them, but I know they're going to a wonderful home and will have happy lives where they're cared for and loved. The rescue stories can be heartbreaking but I know when they come to us, we make sure they get to live the life they deserve.

I'll post baby pics when they come!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you for fostering! That's a wonderful thing for these cats and kittens. Keep us updated on her pregnancy. What is her name? I don't know anything about fostering, but I know a good bit about feline pregnancy and birth.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Her name is Lyra and when the babies arrive they'll have star/constellation names. 

It's been over 20 years since I've raised kittens from birth. I'm super excited and can't wait to meet these little floofs. Of course a bit apprehensive about the birthing but I'm sure she'll be fine. My foster home supervisor is great and is there to answer all my weird and dumb questions 😂, but I may post some here too LOL.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

What a beautiful name! 

I've raised several kittens as well. Not for 20 years, though. It is always so exciting!


----------



## carosek (Jan 21, 2021)

I'd love to see a picture of her!


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

The babies arrived this morning! Three tuxedos and two tabbies. They're so tiny, I forgot how little newborns are. Momma is doing very well too, I was a bit worried that she'd not be a good mom as she's still a baby herself at 6 months old. She's very devoted and goes straight to them when they make a sound. She leaves the nest a bit as I think she gets warm and likes laying on the cooler floor in the bedroom. I check on them every couple hours to make sure they are ok and not getting cold. The room I have them in is quite warm at the best of times so it's perfect for them.

I have chosen the names - Andromeda, Perseus, Pegasus, Cassiopeia and Draco, but I may have to change depending on genders, but it's not like these are forever names, most adopters change them.

I'll post pictures once I have some good ones, letting mama settle before I start clicking away lol


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yay! I can't wait to see pictures!

You'll need to keep a close eye on her. Six months is very young. She may have some trouble.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Sadly we lost one of the tuxedos this morning. He had a badly cleft palate and we decided it was best to let him go as the vet wasn't optimistic about whether it could be repaired. Poor little one wasn't with us long, but he will always be remembered. He knew love and warmth and that's all that matters in the end.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are so adorable! I'm so sorry about the little tuxedo. 😿


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

there so cute! 
I'm so sorry about the tuxedo! that would be so sad.


----------

